# Angeln Portugal -Lissabon



## Markward (3. März 2017)

Moin in die Runde.

Da ich mich noch nicht vorgestellt hab, hier die Zusammenfassung:

Thomas, 28 wohnhaft in Portugal und ein Neuling was das Angeln anbelangt. Ich hab zwar schon öfters Mal nen Stock mit Leine ins Wasser gehalten, aber das waren verhältnismäßig Pfützen voller Fische 

Jetzt bin ich hier in Portugal und es juckt mich in den Fingern. Tejo und Atlantik habe ich in Sichtweite und so hab ich den Entschluss gefasst mich mehr mit dem angeln zu beschäftigen. Wie gesagt, Erfahrung hab ich eigentlich keine. Bin jetzt schon dabei mir paar Sachen durchzulesen, Youtube schauen, aber Theorie ist eben keine Praxis. 

Anfangen möchte ich dieses Hobby möglichst günstig. Ich möchte erstmal austesten, ob mir das wirklich liegt und längerfristig Spaß macht. Die perfekte Ausrüstung kann dann immer noch besorgt werden. Also war ich auch letztens schon im Angelladen und hab mich umgesehen - gucken, nicht kaufen war die Devise.

Mein Zielgebiet erstreckt sich eigentlich auf alles zwischen Lissabon bis Cascais, Hauptbereich wird aber wahrscheinlich Alges sein, da am besten erreichbar. Da gibt es rechts vom Hafen so einen großen Parkplatz, da hab ich auch schonmal Angler gesehen. Etwas weiter kurz vor dem nächsten Bahnhof Richtung Cascais gibt es auch ganz toll aufgeschüttete Klippen, dort konnte ich auch schon öfters Angler beobachten.

So. Das sind soweit die Angaben die ich machen kann. Vom Rest hab ich keine Ahnung (Lizenz besorg ich mir die Tage). Nun meine Vorstellung zum Angeln. Nach dem was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, will ich wohl Brandungsangeln betreiben? Zumindest in Richtung Cascais, Am Hafen in Alges is der Tejo noch recht nah. Heißt, ich brauch ne große, solide Rute mit ordentlich Wurfgewicht, richtig? Dachte da an etwas zwischen 3-4m. Schnur 200-250m bis 5kg sollte reichen - ich will ja keine Delfine ausm Wasser ziehen. Köder? Dachte an Blinker und evtl solche Gummidinger mit Jighaken.

Worauf sollte ich da beim Kauf genau achten? Was fängt man in der Region gut? Dachte an Wolfsbarsche? Ach und; Mein portugiesisch ist nicht vorhanden, daher suche ich Hilfe in einem deutschen Forum.


----------



## Jose (3. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

beneidenswert 

zum einlesen haben wir da was feines: Algarve update

und ganz heiß der tipp: gönn dir ein paar spazierfahrten /-gänge und schau was die anderen angler machen (ja, ja...)


----------



## Promachos (3. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



Markward schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, will ich wohl *Brandungsangeln *betreiben? Heißt, ich brauch ne große, solide Rute mit ordentlich Wurfgewicht, richtig? Dachte da an etwas zwischen 3-4m. Schnur 200-250m bis 5kg sollte reichen - ich will ja keine Delfine ausm Wasser ziehen. Köder? Dachte an *Blinker *und evtl solche *Gummidinger *mit Jighaken.



Hallo!

Das scheint mir keine gute Idee zu sein. Brandungsangeln solltest du mit Naturködern betreiben. Für Kunstköder (Blinker, Gummifische und Wobbler) brauchst du ganz anderes Gerät.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## eagle-ray (3. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Geh mal zu den Torres de Belem und Du wirst sehen wie die Einheimischen dicke Adlerfische und Wolfsbarsche auf Naturköder fangen. Schau dir von denen was ab und Du wirst erfolgreich sein.


----------



## Promachos (3. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Geh mal zu den Torres de Belem und Du wirst sehen wie die Einheimischen dicke Adlerfische und Wolfsbarsche auf Naturköder fangen. Schau dir von denen was ab und Du wirst erfolgreich sein.



Da habe ich im September so lange zugesehen, bis mich meine Frau weg- bzw. weitergezerrt hat:m.
Wobei ich auch die Angelei am Expogelände sehr interessant fand.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jose (4. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das scheint mir keine gute Idee zu sein. Brandungsangeln solltest du mit Naturködern betreiben. Für Kunstköder (Blinker, Gummifische und Wobbler) brauchst du ganz anderes Gerät.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Promachos scheint auch wie ich etwas ältere erfahrungen zu haben.

ich könnte mir sowas von in den hintern beißen über die zeit, die ich mit naturödern auf z.b. wolfsbarsche gegangen bin. war the state of the art, damals.

wäre ich mit heutigem tackle und wobblern losgezogen, ich hätte die alle blaß gemacht.

fang mal da an youtube


und, ganz wichtig: ohne sprache bleibste sprachlos.
zum einstieg mehr als hilfreich die kauderwelsch sprachführer, portugiesisch, na klar.

ohne sprache sach ich mal: olhe a minha cara de preoccupada :m


----------



## Markward (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Moin,

also auf Naturköder würde ich gerne vorerst verzichten - aus rein praktischen Gründen. Sollte ich wirklich nicht drum herum kommen, dann..nunja, komm ich halt nicht drum herum  Aber es muss doch bestimmt auch was mit Kunstködern gehen.

Da stellt sich mir vor allem eine Frage: Wie groß sollte ich diese wählen? Bisher geangelt hab ich nur auf Karpfen und da haben wir Mais benutzt, damit haben wir schon ordentliche Viecher ins trockene gebracht. Aber Karpfen sind wohl bissl was anderes als Raubfische im Meer #c

Was die Angler hier am Tejoufer anbelangt: Die gucken immer so böse wenn man Ihnen zu nahe kommt  Und dass die was gefangen hätten, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Außer das eine Mal, vor einigen Monaten. Da gabs einen Angelwettbewerb oder sowas, da waren einige Eimer doch etwas gefüllt.

Und was mein portugiesisch betrifft: Irgend ne faule Ausrede hab ich immer #t


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



Markward schrieb:


> ...herum  Aber es muss doch bestimmt auch was mit Kunstködern gehen.
> 
> geht; stepping stones haste schon reichlich gekriegt. mach was draus
> 
> Und was mein portugiesisch betrifft: Irgend ne faule Ausrede hab ich immer #t



in portugal, überraschung, kommt mensch mit faulen ausreden nicht weit.

mach du deine erfahrungen und berichte hier freudig.

bin ganz gespannt

ein wort zu lernen wäre "lixo". wirste wohl öfter hören


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

moin ...

lies dir mal in ruhe den fred durch, den @jose dir genannt hat 
(algarve update), da stehen wirklich viele infos drin..

willst du nur mit kunstköder angeln, dann spinnrute ab 3 m,
robuste rolle mit frontbremse ,fassungsvermögen ca. 100mm 30 er,
wobbler, jigs und mefoblinker oder wasserkugel mit
zb. gummifisch. etc... (oder mit zb.seeringelwurm,muschelfleisch)


denke allerdings, da wirst du erstmal ne zeit brauchen , um
die richtige fangmethode /spots/köder  kennenzulernen, auch da gilt:
mal bei den anderen anglern schauen.


naturköderangeln mit langen ruten bzw.(brandungsangeln) 
verspricht erstmal mehr erfolg, 
das equipment dafür ist jedoch nicht wirklich
zum kunstköder angeln zu gebrauchen.

grüsse,


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

hilfreich wäre auch der bericht von vermesser:

Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen. Wie fängt man Fische vom Strand


----------



## glavoc (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Aloha & Moin moin,
zu Portugal kann ich selbst absolut gar nix beitragen. Als stiller Mitleser jedoch kann ich mich an einige Boardies und deren threads erinnern.
Zu einem dieser hier von Fablix:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309356&highlight=wolfsbarsch
und der hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297459&highlight=wolfsbarsch
sowie den hier mit deinem Zielgebiet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120695&highlight=wolfsbarsch

Auch fischt/angelt noch manch anderer Boardie dort. Man1ac & Andre & und und...

hoffe die links helfen dir weiter
lg


----------



## Andal (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Ganz unabhängig von Portugal und bestimmten Zielfischen. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum Eingeborene so fischen, wie sie fischen. Wer sich für den Anfang genau daran orientiert und auf den Erfahrungen aufbaut, der fährt bestimmt nicht schlechter, als jener, der sich auf die Weisheiten Dritter verlässt. Nix für Ungut! #h


----------



## glavoc (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

wenn jedoch diese Boardies entsprechend schöne Wölfe mit Kunstködern überzeugend erfolgreich in genau dieser Gegend  erlegen und das regelmässig, da sie dort jahrelang arbeiten, überzeugen mich diese "Weisheiten Dritter" dann doch... 
lg

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4465797&postcount=124
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4463495&postcount=122
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4468079&postcount=127
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4462981&postcount=118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4435769&postcount=114


----------



## Andal (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



glavoc schrieb:


> wenn jedoch diese Boardies entsprechend schöne Wölfe mit Kunstködern überzeugend erfolgreich in genau dieser Gegend  erlegen und das regelmässig, da sie dort jahrelang arbeiten, überzeugen mich diese "Weisheiten Dritter" dann doch...
> lg





Markward schrieb:


> Thomas, 28 wohnhaft in Portugal und ein Neuling was das Angeln anbelangt.



Diese Dritten werden aber sicher keine Rookies sein.


----------



## Promachos (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Hallo,Jose!

Nur mal zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nicht für das Angeln mit Naturködern plädiert, sondern davor gewarnt, mit einer Brandungsrute Kunstköder werfen zu wollen.
Auch für mich wäre das Angeln mit Kunstködern und leichter Spinne das Mittel der Wahl.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig von Portugal und bestimmten Zielfischen. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum Eingeborene so fischen, wie sie fischen. Wer sich für den Anfang genau daran orientiert und auf den Erfahrungen aufbaut, der fährt bestimmt nicht schlechter, als jener, der sich auf die Weisheiten Dritter verlässt. Nix für Ungut! #h




der Andal mal wieder....

konkret zu portugal: man sieht viele angler - auch "sportfischer", mehr aber einheimische, die erstens mit modernem sporttackle nix am hut haben, weil sie fürs geld angeln und eher keine infos geben und auf distanz achten, z.b. durch gut platzierte rückschwünge.

" :g "



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo,Jose!
> 
> Nur mal zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nicht für das Angeln mit Naturködern  plädiert, sondern davor gewarnt, mit einer Brandungsrute Kunstköder  werfen zu wollen.
> Auch für mich wäre das Angeln mit Kunstködern und leichter Spinne das Mittel der Wahl.
> ...



habsch wohl falsch verstanden |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Ja gut, das die dort solche Hillbillies sind, entzieht sich meines Wissens. Muss man sich dann vielleicht nicht antun.


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

ja, ist wildwest, zumindest in der algarve. gibt sogar ne veordnung, dass angler untereinander 10m abstand halten müssen.
versteht jeder, der die anglerknubbel an den hotspot zur sargo-zeit mal gesehen hat.

die sind für den TE aber nur interessant, wenn er traditionell mit naturködern los will.

für unser sophisticated kukö-angeln ist glaub ich youtube ne gute infoquelle.

und klar, glavocs hinweise nachlesen!

...und die weisheitsstichelei nehm ich zurück :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

In Portugal,

hatten die Portugiesen auch ihren eigenen strand!


----------



## eagle-ray (5. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Ich habe an den Stränden außerhalb von Lissabon (weniger Angeldruck) sehr nette einheimische Kukö-Angler kennengelernt, die mir bereitwillig Tipps gaben zu Tackle und Taktik. An den viel befischten Hotspots ist man wahrscheinlich nicht so informationsfreudig. Ist aber in Deutschland auch nicht anders.


----------



## man1ac (6. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Vielleicht mal so Erfahrung 1.Hand vs. 2.Hand:

Ich bin jedes Jahr in Portugal und wollte es mal auf Wölfe probieren. Ich war an der Ilha Faro außen an der Barre. Dort waren ca. 4-5 andere Einheimische welche mit Wasserkugel und Gufi (5-6cm, weiß) unterwegs waren. Ich hab mit mit meinem ultra-speziellen Tackle (Spinnrute, 2,15m, 15-40g und einem Savage Gear Sandaal) dahingestellt und einfach geworfen.

Ich hab in Summe zwar keinen WoBa landen können aber in Summe 2 im Drill und 1 1m vor meinen Füßen verloren. In den 2h wo ich zu Gange war, haben die Einheimischen NICHTS gefangen. Manchmal hilft es auch einfach mal nach güt Denken loszuwerfen und irgendwas vorne dran zu haben was wie Beute ausschaut.

Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem und wenn die WoBas sich der 50cm nähern gehts auch schon mächtig ab 

Ansonsten hab ich schon einige WoBas FAngen können wenn man einfach an Störmungskanten/ecken einen tiefer laufenden Wobbler nimmt und draufloswirft. Fischkontakt gibt es 100%ig


----------



## Markward (7. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

So, da bin ich wieder, nach meiner ersten Runde. Ich hab mir nun einfach drauf los eine Rute gekauft. Ein günstiges Einsteigerset mit Rolle und schon mit Schnur drauf. Dazu ein bissl Blech und Gummi und es ging ab nach Caxias. Vom Bahnhof aus über die Straße ans Wasser und dort dann weiter Richtung Lissaon zurück, wo es einen kleinen Platz gibt um sich auf die Felsen zu stellen. Es ging weniger darum wirklich nen Fisch ausm Wasser zu ziehen als mehr darum das Gerät einfach mal nass zu machen und ein Gespür dafür zu bekommen was mich erwartet.

Das Wetter war - für den Angler - suuuper. Irgendwas kurz unterhalb der 20°C, leider recht windig, was es für mich doch recht schwierig gemacht hat weit zu werfen. Ich entschied mich zunächst für einen (jämmerlich stinkenden) Gummifisch. Mit dem hab ich gefühlt 20m geworfen. Durch den doch starken Wellengang war der Köder dann entsprechend schnell wieder bei mir. Ich entschied mich mehr Gewicht zu werfen und packte ordentlich Blei ans Band. Wurfweite wurde besser, bis ich ihn in den Felsen verloren habe beim einholen. Dies sollte dann auch mein Größtes Problem bleiben. Danach versuchte ich es mit nem großen Spinner. Das hat dann wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht. Wurfweite auch ca. 20m, aber den hat man wenigstens an der Angel gespürt. Auch dieser ist oft in den Felsen stecken geblieben, konnte aber jedes Mal gerettet werden. Zeitlich war es Mittag und ich fuhr ohne Fisch wieder von Dannen. Was geblieben ist, ist der Entschluss es weiter zu versuchen und erstmal auf Gummifische zu verzichten. Der Spinner dagegen hat mir wirklich gut gefallen.

Zum ersten Fisch ist es bestimmt noch ein weiter Weg und ich freue mich drauf ihn gehen zu können


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

moin.. 

bei wind und am atlantik
würde ich bei der gramm wahl (köder)
schon von 60-80 g oder höher gehen,
alles andere fliegt dir wieder entgegen
oder sinkt zu langsam ab...

du kannst auch eine wasserkugel als beschwerer vorschalten,
diese wird dann je nach bedarf gefüllt als gewicht und
singnalpose...

darf ich fragen, wie lang die rute ist ?
 ab 3m sollten es schon sein...

wirft sich dann auch besser.


----------



## Markward (7. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Meine Rute hat 3,5m. War eben auch nochmal los. Es hatte noch so 17/18°C, laut internet war der Tiefpunkt der Ebbe knapp überschritten und ca. 20 Minuten vor Sonnenuntergang. Ich war in Alges am Hafen. Dort gibts einen (echt guten) Mexikaner und etwas links davon ist eine Molenähnliche Aufschüttung. Dort fast am Ende hab ich mich dann hingestellt und meine Schnur ins Wasser geworfen. Köder war ein Wobbler, eher matt und dunkel gefärbt. Gefangen hab ich nichts, dafür hatte ich n wirklich tollen Sonnenuntergang. Der Köder hat mir ganz gut gefallen, sowohl vom Lauf als auch Wurf (sofern ich das auch nur ansatzweise beurteilen kann). Es war diesmal auch nicht so windig.

Bild: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170307/lz2vty5d.jpg

edit Admin: ich hab das Bild mal verlinkt, die 1,5 MB soll man nicht laden müssen


----------



## JasonP (7. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

so kann man es sich doch gut gehen lassen. Schöner Ausblick und der erste Fisch wird auch noch folgen. Viel Erfolg


----------



## eagle-ray (8. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Der Wolfsbarsch liebt hohe Wellen und starke Strömung. Probier mal Stellen, wo das aufgewühlte Wasser an der Oberfläche weiß ist.


----------



## Markward (8. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Weißes Wasser und hohe Wellen. Werd ich ma gucken wo ich hier sowas zu fassen bekomme. Der nächste Ausflug findet allerdings wohl erst wieder Montag statt. Bin recht eingespannt auf Arbeit und außerdem hab ich unterschätzt wie anstrengend Angeln an der Küste doch sein kann und meine Arme sind ganz schön kribbelig, ist aber auch ne ungewohnte Bewegung. Evtl werd ich mal rüber nach Cascais düsen, da hab ich n paar sehr beachtliche Klippenvideos gesehen, muss mal schaun ob ich die Stelle ausfindig machen kann. Allerdings wird der Wobbler alleine es dort wohl nicht richten, da er zu leicht sein wird. Aber bis dahin sind es ja noch paar Tage, da kann ich mich noch etwas umhören


----------



## hansolo1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob es geführte Touren (Guides) in und um Lissabon gibt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

@Markward,
hab Dir eine PN geschickt


----------



## Markward (10. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

PN ist leider nicht angekommen.


----------



## Filipecar (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Olá Pessoal... José wie gehts?#h 

Der bericht vom vermesser ist grösse klasse aber wir haben andere realitäten, andere fische, andere gewässer...
Hier "Atlantik" muss man viel dunner fischen als in der Ost oder Nordsee,allerdings haben wir mehr bewegung im Wasser,stärkere strömungen durch die Grösseren tiden, da braucht man specifischen geräten, bleie, vorfächer und viel kentnisse vom lokal
und wetter verhältnisse so wie die Mondfasen,windrichtumgen und und.
Zu zeit ist die Adllerfisch saison in gange, fische von mehr als 50 kg sind gefangen worden mit gummis und pilker, die profis fangen tonnen weise mit verbotenen netze in verbotenen lokalen sowie direkt in Navigacions kanal, es ist Nachts die sie am meistern fangen in face kan man jeder mänge gefangene fische und videos sehen die grösse sind als der Angler selbst brauch man nur zu "corvinas Tejo" angeben...Die Robalos "Wolfsbarsche" sind zu zeit wie vergessen worden. 
Grsse aus Portugal
Pinhal Novo
FC


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Olá Pessoal... José wie gehts?#h
> 
> ...



tudo bem, felipe, mas faz muito calor aqui, mais que 31 graus #h


----------



## Filipecar (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*



Jose schrieb:


> tudo bem, felipe, mas faz muito calor aqui, mais que 31 graus #h



Kom nach Portugal, hier ist sehr angenem zu zeit und jeder Mänge fische, Dorade, sargos,Robalos, Adllis, Pargos und sehr viele tintenfische, Heute habe ich mal wieder voll geauen, jede mänge tintis hehe am 14.05 habe ich 2 schone Semeas gefangen werd versuchen es hier zu posten...


----------



## MikeHawk (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln Portugal -Lissabon*

Hi Jungs,

 kann mir einer sagen wo ich eine Lizenz herbekomme? Fliege nächste Woche spontan nach Lissabon.

Beste Grüße


----------

